# DVD changer for 2003 745li



## jay44 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys,
I own a 2003 745 li and I would like to add DVD changer to it to view movies and music on the front display. I don’t I don’t want to spend too much money to buy the DVD changer from the dealer. Anyone know who is the manufacture for the DVD changer?


----------

